

The Secret Service wants software that detects social media sarcasm - Mz
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/wp/2014/06/03/the-secret-service-wants-software-that-detects-social-media-sarcasm-yeah-sure-it-will-work/

======
Mz
Excerpt: _Then there 's the request to sift through the heaps of snark on
Twitter and other social media services: "Ability to detect sarcasm and false
positives," the request reads.

Think you're up to the job? You're probably not, but the Secret Service is
accepting proposals until June 9 at 5 p.m._

So, it looks like a good job opening for someone from HN. No? /s

